# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Μετάβαση σε VDSL - Ερωτήσεις

## Stasispm

Είμαι σε ADSL, έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο με Voda, (αρχαίος πελάτης) και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έφτασε οπτική στο σπίτι.
Μου δίνουν VDSL 50 + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360' κινητά >> 26€

1) Ή τιμή είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να πετύχω σε λήξη προγράμματος? 
2) Είναι κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω?
3) Το Archer vr400 που έχω τώρα, θα παίζει και σε VDSL της Voda?

----------


## paanos

1) τα 26€ είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη προσφορά που δίνουν χωρίς σύνδεση κινητής, αλλά έχουν αναφέρει και για 21-24€.
2) μόνο αν έχει κάποιο τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
3) θα παίζει κανονικά, αλλά αν η τηλεφωνία σου γυρίσει σε voip θα πρέπει να έχεις τον εξοπλισμό του παρόχου στην γραμμή.

----------


## Stasispm

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

Εννημερωτικά, έκανα το εξής...
Διαβάζοντας ότι παίζει και φθηνοτερα, πηρα το 13840 και πήγε ως εξής:

- Θελω να κανω μεταβαση σε VDSL. 
-_ Μάλιστα 50άρι + σταθερα + 360 κινητά, προσφορά 26€._

- Ναι, αλλά φίλος το πήρε λιγότερο από 24€, χωρίς συνδυαστικές προσφορές.
- _Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η πολιτική αυτό τον καιρό είναι να προσφέρουμε VDSL με "όσα πληρώνει ήδη ο πελάτης, +4€". Αν ο φίλος πλήρωνε λιγότερο, γι αυτό προέκυψε χαμηλότερη προσφορά._

- Με λίγα λόγια μου λέτε ότι, αφού σας πλήρωνα περισσότερα δεν δικαιούμαι την ίδια τιμή???!!   :Laughing: 
- _Ουσιαστικά , ναι! .. Μισό λεπτό να μιλήσω με τον προϊστάμενο.. (.....) ... Λοιπόν, αφού έχετε φίλο που έχει προσφορά,
     τότε για εσάς VDSL 50 (+360'), 24,30€ τελική.  (1,50€ παραπάνω απ'όσο πληρώνετε τώρα)_

- Κλείσαμε!

 :Wink:

----------


## μάκης

29/4 έκανα αίτηση για 50άρι vdsl με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 κινητά και την vodafonetv χωρίς τα αθλητικά. Τελική τιμή *27,30* με  δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
Αναβάθμισα απο adsl 24 που είχε vodafonetv επίσης. Σχετικά καλή τιμή μαζί με την τηλεόραση...

----------


## theopan

> Είμαι σε ADSL, έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο με Voda, (αρχαίος πελάτης) και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έφτασε οπτική στο σπίτι.
> Μου δίνουν VDSL 50 + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360' κινητά >> 26€


Αν είχε φτάσει "οπτική στο σπίτι" τότε θα σου έδιναν "οπτική στο σπίτι" (FTTH) και όχι VDSL... Προφανώς τίποτα δεν έφτασε στο σπίτι, απλά εγκαταστάθηκαν νέες καμπίνες VDSL σε αντικατάσταση των παλιών καφάο. Καλά είναι τα 26€, ακόμα καλύτερα τα 24,30 που πέτυχες τελικά. Να προσέξεις μόνο τι επιπλέον χρεώσεις θα σου ρίξουν. Τέλος ενεργοποίησης π.χ. 25€ το οποίο "ξεχνάνε" ότι συμφωνούμε να μην χρεωθεί, το ρίχνουν στον 1ο λογαριασμό και πρέπει να διεκδικείς την αποχρέωσή του.

----------


## paanos

20€ τέλος αναβάθμισης είναι και σχεδόν πάντα το χρεώνουν, χωρίς εννοείται να αναφερθεί κάτι. Στους τιμοκαταλογους αναφέρεται κανονικά πάντως.

----------


## medias

Καλησπέρα ,
διαβάζω στο παρόν φόρουμ τις φοβερές τιμές που σας κάνουν και απο την Vodafone αρνούνται πεισματικά να μου κάνουν μια "καλή προσφορά" για αναβάθμιση σε vdsl ενώ έχει λήξη το συμβόλαιο μου και ενω έχει αβερτα νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου . Είμαι πελάτης πάνω από 10 χρόνια και με έχουν στα 27€ με 5mbps του ζητάω απλά μια αναβάθμιση στα 50 και ας μείνει η τιμή ιδια .. 
Σε επικοινωνίας μέσω chat κλπ δεν σπάνε με τίποτα και μου λενε 32 € ακατέβατα για 50άρα και μάλιστα μου λενε οτι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η τιμή .. (!?) ενω τους λεω οτι έχω γείτονες με vodafone στα 22€ με 50άρες .. 
υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο για προσφορές να πάρω; ή μήπως τελικά η μονη λύση για να βγεί ο πελάτης κερδισμένος πάντα μέσα στα λογικά πλαίσια είναι η αιτηση φορητοτητας να τους ταρακουνήσει λίγο ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## paanos

Προσφορά με φορητότητα δεν μπορείς να πάρεις πλέον, μίλα με το τμήμα διακοπων.

----------


## pelex

Εμένα σήμερα με πήρανε για ανανέωση 100αρας ..έδινα 40.46 και με ανανέωση συμβολαίου για 24 μήνες μου είπανε το ποσό 37.40 ..καλά δεν είναι ?

----------


## theopan

> 20€ τέλος αναβάθμισης είναι και σχεδόν πάντα το χρεώνουν, χωρίς εννοείται να αναφερθεί κάτι. Στους τιμοκαταλογους αναφέρεται κανονικά πάντως.


Όσο είναι... Δεν θυμάμαι και δεν έχει και σημασία αν είναι 20 ή 25. Κι ας γράφει ό,τι θέλει ο κατάλογος. Αυτό που έγραψα είναι ότι ενώ συμφωνούν ξεκάθαρα (και σε ηχογραφημένη συνομιλία) τα 2 μέρη ότι δεν θα χρεωθεί τέτοιο τέλος, κάνουν ότι δεν το θυμούνται και το χρεώνουν στον 1ο λογαριασμό και πρέπει στη συνέχεια να επικαλούμαστε την ηχογραφημένη συνομιλία οπότε και το αποχρεώνουν τελικά.

----------


## paanos

> Εμένα σήμερα με πήρανε για ανανέωση 100αρας ..έδινα 40.46 και με ανανέωση συμβολαίου για 24 μήνες μου είπανε το ποσό 37.40 ..καλά δεν είναι ?


Μου δίνουν την 100αρα στα 31€, έχω 50αρα στα 26€.

----------


## pelex

> Μου δίνουν την 100αρα στα 31€, έχω 50αρα στα 26€.


Μου είπαν είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε και καλά...έχω 4 χρόνια στην Vodafone ,2 χρόνια 50 άρα και 2 100αρα

----------

